# Killed Yeast, Can my brew recover



## Deveddy9 (9/10/18)

Hello all,

New to the brewing game but following some instructions from someone more experienced.

Things going well however on this batch, when I thought I was putting cold water into the barrel, it was in fact warm water, quite warm! Oops

It wasn’t until I had added the yeast and closed everything up that I realised the temp was in *excess of 40 degrees*. Which remained the case for a few hours until it cooled. 

From what I have read it’s likely I have killed the yeast. Is this the case?

Secondly, if I have killed the yeast, can I simply add another packet to save me throwing this batch out? Will the dead yeast cause any issues with the beer / flavour etc? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pokey (9/10/18)

If it stayed hot and started fermenting there may be some off flavours.
It's probably a good idea to get some more yeast in there ASAP.


----------



## Deveddy9 (10/10/18)

Pokey said:


> If it stayed hot and started fermenting there may be some off flavours.
> It's probably a good idea to get some more yeast in there ASAP.




Thanks mate. 

The thought of going through the whole process and getting a crap Beer got the better of me. Sent it down the drain and re did it! Second time lucky.


----------



## Peterbrew (14/10/18)

I did the same thing with my first ever brew was an IPA and turned out okay luckily, but brewed it out too quick. I try to avoid ditching brews, I've endured some shitty beers!


----------

